# Hybrids - Ontario to double maximum sales-tax rebate



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

TORONTO (CP) - Ontario is doubling the sales-tax rebate it offers to consumers who buy hybrid vehicles, which are more fuel efficient than their counterparts. 

The government currently refunds the eight per cent retail sales tax paid on hybrid electric vehicles to a maximum of $1,000. 

In its 2006 budget Thursday, the province announced it would boost the maximum sales tax rebate to $2,000. 

The new policy applies to vehicles delivered to consumers beginning Friday.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A good move, but at the risk of politisizing the board we should voice our support of these things while insisting they balance the budget. Something Ontario hasn't been doing. I truely beleive these kind of incentives should be federally funded anyhow to benefit everyone and so the cost of meeting kyoto goals is borne nationally as it is a federal treaty obligation. I noticed Can Tire is selling electric bikes. Illegal in Ontario to use them on roads or bike paths. There'd be a cost free thing they could change (as well as tax cuts)


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

It seems that Ontario is more interested in subsidizing the automotive industry than meeting Canada's Kyoto commitment.


----------

